# Suche gutes HDMI Kabel



## pc boy (12. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute, 
Ich baue mir bald meinen ersten PC selber zusammen und brauche noch ein gutes HDMI Kabel, welches so um die 1,50 Meter lang ist. Ich habe schon reichlich bei Amazon nachgeschaut. Doch da hat jedes Kabel irgenwie was schlechtes an sich: Das eine hat dauernd Bildausfälle, bei anderen setzt gerne mal der Ton aus, bei anderen geht das Kabel nach 1 Monat kaputt. Oder die Kabel unterstützen bestimmte Standarts nicht oder liefern einfach eine schlechte Bildqualität. 
Besitzt Jemand ein HDMI Kabel welches bekannt ist, ein hammer Bild liefert, schon lange und vorallem Ruckelfrei läuft, keine Bild-und Ton Aussätze hat und eine vernünftige Verarbeitung hat ?
Und dann so von 1,5 - 3 Meter.
Aber es soll keine 20 Euro kosten und auf Abschirmungen lege ich auch keinen Wert .

Gruß Torben


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2011)

HDMI ist ein Digital Singnal  Ton/Bild da ist das Kable nicht ganz so wichtig ,
die Daten Rate ist bei HD  höher als normal , bei normal reicht eigentlich ein billiges ,
bei 1 oder 1.5 ist Meter ist das auch nicht so wichtig erst so bei 6 Meter wenn man dann HD TV nutzt sollte man schon ein besseres Kabel nehmen,
ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren mehrere von Symaster geholt (ist nicht ganz so teuer) ca. 2.5 m und ein 6 m vom PC zu TV  keine Probleme damit , hatte damit u.a zwei HDD Recoder  zum TV verkabelt.


----------



## milesdavis (12. Januar 2011)

Du kannst dir getrost ein billiges nehmen. Ich nutze auch das AmazonBasics-Kabel.
HDMI-Kabel ist HDMI-Kabel, alles andere müssen die Zuspieler bzw. Empfänger erledigen. Ein HDMI 1.3 Kabel ist genauso gebaut wie ein 1.4er. Das ist Marketing. Und mit der Abschirmung da kommts ja nur drauf an was daneben so herläuft. Vielleicht hat ein Magnet Einfluss, also ne Box, aber sonst... keine Ahnung.


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2011)

das meine ich auch bei 1.5 m treten eh keine Verluste auf erst über 6 m , das ist wie mit dem Lan Kabel und abhänig wie hoch die Bandbreite ist die man nutzt....


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

An sich sollte das amazon-Basic fehlerfrei gehen - sind Deine Sorgen jetzt aus eigener Erfahrung? Dass bei 1000 Kunden auch immer mal 2-3 dabei sind, die einfach ein kaputtes erwischt haben, kann halt passieren. Aber Bei ner digitalen verbindung wie HDMI geht normalerweise nicht mal bei 20m was an Daten verloren, außer es ist wirklich SEHR mies und hat kleine Bruchstellen oder so was.

Und an sich muss es nicht mal ein HDMI 1.4 Kabel sein, außer Du hast Geräte mit jeweils 1.4-fähigekeit UND der Möglichkeit, dass die untereinander dann auch LAN durch das Kabel teilen - zB kann theoretisch ein LCD-TV, der HDMI1.4 und LAN hat, per LAns ans Internet und per HDMI 1.4 dann das Internet zB mit einem BluRay-Player teilen, WENN beide das auch unterstützen. Und selbst dann ist die Frage, ob man das haben "muss" 

Daher kannst Du bedenkenlos ein Kabel wie das basics von amazon nehmen:  http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-4-fache-Abschirmung-Frustfreie-Verpackung/dp/B002C1BHIO

oder auch was länger: http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-4-fache-Abschirmung-Frustfreie-Verpackung/dp/B002C1BHJ8


----------



## fuddles (12. Januar 2011)

Schon zu teuer für nen HDMI Kabel.


----------



## pc boy (12. Januar 2011)

Also gerade beim Amazon Basics hatte ich mir alle 1Stern Bewertubgen angeguckt (so um die 30).
Und alle meinten immer das selbe:  Bildaussetzer oder anfangs gut und dann nach einer Woche kaputt. 
Ich habe halt überhaupt keine Lust, Bildaussetzer zu haben. Aber wenn ihr das sagt, dass Billige Kabel ohne Schnick schnack ausreichen, werde ich wohl zum Amazon Basics greifen und hoffe kein Fehlprodukt zu erhalten .


----------



## Jens4yy4me (12. Januar 2011)

Oehlbach - welches von dennen - entscheidet dann wohl dein Buget.


----------



## we3dm4n (12. Januar 2011)

/sign

Hier:
HDMI Kabel 3,0 meter Länge, vergoldete Stecker TV PC... bei eBay.de: Kabel (endet 12.01.11 15:11:55 MEZ)
oder für 0,49 € weniger 2m:
HIGHEND HDMI Kabel, vergoldet, 2m, für LCD, DVD-Player bei eBay.de: Kabel (endet 12.01.11 15:15:44 MEZ)

Falls die Auktion zu Ende sein sollte einfach im Shop von dem gucken. Die Kabel sind 1A!

Eine weitere Alternative wäre DX:
DealExtreme: $4.52 Gold Plated 1080p Premium HDMI V1.3 Cable For PS3 (1.5M-Length)
DealExtreme: $4.67 Gold Plated 1080P HDMI V1.3 M-M Shielded Connection Cable (1.4M-Length)
DealExtreme: $5.37 Premium Wrapped HDMI to Mini HDMI Cable (1.8M)
DealExtreme: $5.40 Gold Plated 1080p Premium HDMI V1.3 M-M Connection Cable (1.85M-Cable)
bzw. einfach hier austoben >
Buy Audio Visual Equipment, AV Cable, HDMI Cable & Adapter on Sale - DealExtreme

Versand immer kostenlos, aber dauert eben auch ein wenig, da es alles aus China kommt


----------



## fuddles (12. Januar 2011)

pc boy schrieb:


> Ich habe halt überhaupt keine Lust, Bildaussetzer zu haben. Aber wenn ihr das sagt, dass Billige Kabel ohne Schnick schnack ausreichen, werde ich wohl zum Amazon Basics greifen und hoffe kein Fehlprodukt zu erhalten .



Kein Fehlprodukt, aber ein überteuertes.
Ob man 50 cent HDMI Kabel kauft oder 50€, macht keinen Unterschied 
Da spielt nur der Glaube ( was besseres zu bekommen ) eine Rolle


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

pc boy schrieb:


> Also gerade beim Amazon Basics hatte ich mir alle 1Stern Bewertubgen angeguckt (so um die 30).
> Und alle meinten immer das selbe: Bildaussetzer oder anfangs gut und dann nach einer Woche kaputt.
> Ich habe halt überhaupt keine Lust, Bildaussetzer zu haben. Aber wenn ihr das sagt, dass Billige Kabel ohne Schnick schnack ausreichen, werde ich wohl zum Amazon Basics greifen und hoffe kein Fehlprodukt zu erhalten .


 
 Also, ich weiß nicht, bei welchem Basic-Kabel Du geschaut hast, aber bei den beiden, die ich verlinkt hab, sind jeweils DREI mit nur einem Stern, und bei 50 bzw 155 Bewertungen fällt das in den Bereich "Pech gehabt und ein defektes erwischt" ^^ 

Aber so oder so kann man das zurücksenden, wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte. Nachteil scheint nur zu sein, dass es relativ "steif" ist.


----------



## pc boy (12. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann werde ich warscheinlich zum Amazon Basics mit 2facher Ummantelung greifen... soll ja gut sein und kostet nicht die Welt


----------



## ThePlayer (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn man den Ton nicht braucht reicht auch ein Komponenten Kabel, so fern der Anschluss vorhanden ist.


----------



## Alistair (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich nutze mal diesen Thread, weil ich auch eine Frage bzgl. eines HDMI-Kabels habe.

Wenn meine Grafikkarte einen HDMI- bzw. einen Mini-HDMI-Anschluss hat, mit der Version 1.4a, und mein Monitor einen HDMI-Anschluss, kann ich dann ohne Probleme ein einfaches HDMI-Kabel (Alternate, so als Beispiel) benutzen, um den Monitor in Full-HD betreiben zu können?

Sofern ich es richtig verstehe, ist HDMI 1.4 (bzw. 1.4a) für 3D-Fernsehen (heise.de) geeignet. Obwohl meine Grafikkarte 3D unterstützen würde, habe ich nicht vor, Spiele oder Filme am Rechner in 3D zu spielen bzw. zu schauen. Mir geht es nur um Full-HD, und als Monitor werde ich mir den Samsung BX2450, der 3D eh nicht unterstützt, kaufen.

Kann ich also ein normales HDMI-Kabel (oder ein HDMI-1.3-Kabel) nehmen, oder sollte es trotzdem ein HDMI-1.4a-Kabel sein?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Razer83 (23. März 2011)

muss ehrlich sagen ich hab da auch Net so den Plan, aber das sollte doch egal sein. Ich würde mal bei den Konsolen schauen im laden dort liegt meist ein HDMI Kabel für 10.-.


----------



## AJack10600 (23. März 2011)

Dir schon mal überlegt, dass ein normaler mensch kaum eine rezession über ein HDMI kabel schreibt ? Sondern nur solche die ein Problem haben. Das liegt dann meiner Meinung nach aber beim Bildschirm oder ausgabe gerät. 

Wie schon oben geschrieben, HDMI ist digital signal und wenn das keinen verlust hat, dann ist die qualität die das Kabel liefert immer gleich... egal wieviel es kostet...


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. März 2011)

Also hab jez seit nem 3/4 Jahr ein 15m (!) von Amazon Basics nehm ich an im Einsatz (die billigen da halt).

Hat etwas um die 10€ gekostet und bisher nicht ein Bildfehler gebracht.


----------



## pc boy (28. März 2011)

Ok, wenn du es schon so lange im Einsatz hast, kanns ja nur gut sein


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

Diese überteuerten HDMI-Kabel sind doch reine Geldmacherei; sofern man nicht tatsächlich 10-15 Meter überbrücken will und absoluter Enthusiast ist (entsprechende Hardware/Heimkino-Ausstattung vorausgesetzt) ist, reichen handelsübliche Kabel in normaler Qualität völlig.

Ich hab meines/dieses Kabel bei *Elektro Hoen* gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden; in deren *eBay-Store* sogar für *6,99 EUR inkl. Versand.* Ein 1-Euro-Kabel würde ich zwar auch nicht gerade wählen, aber so um die 5 Euro genügt doch.

MfG.


----------



## pc boy (29. März 2011)

Ok, ich guck mal nach


----------



## Derbe86 (29. März 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nutze mal diesen Thread, weil ich auch eine Frage bzgl. eines HDMI-Kabels habe.
> 
> ...


 
Soweit ich weiß, ist mit 1.4 auch Ethernet möglich. Also um 3D zu nutzen reicht ein 1.3 und um FullHD zu nutzen auch ein simples 1.1 oder 1.2. Mir wurde erklärt (und es wurde hier auch schon mehrfach geschrieben), dass es im Kabel selber kaum einen unterschied macht. Meistens liegt das Problem am Signalgeber oder am Ausgabegerät.


----------



## darkKO (29. März 2011)

Hab mir kürzlich ein 10m Kabel bei ebay für 7,90 € inkl. erstanden und bin sehr zufrieden. Wie fuddles schon gesagt hat, es macht keinerlei Unterschied ob man nun ein Kabel für 3 € oder für 30 € kauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2011)

Ich nutze seit längerem diese Kabel. Habe mehrere davon und bisher keine Probleme, auch nicht im Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. März 2011)

Also ganz heißer Tipp sind die Kabel von Amazon Basic. Ich selber hab auch ein HDMI / DVI Kabel von Amazon Basic und es ist einfach super. Die Qualität der Kabel ist super und keine Qualiätsverluste.  Die sind preislich auch ganz weit unten angesiedelt. Also Geheimtipp


----------



## pc boy (30. März 2011)

Ok, dann werde ich wohl doh zu denen greifen


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. März 2011)

Zu welchen Jetzt? Dem Amazon ?  HDMI Kabel Amazon Basic eingeben  Sind echt Top


----------



## MaxBetz (30. März 2011)

Bei den Sachen für die XBox sind die oft günstig zu kriegen


----------



## jimbo24 (3. April 2011)

Hier kann man gut bestellen.

allcomnet.de

Gut, günstig und schneller Versand.


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. April 2011)

Mich würd jetzt mal gerne interessieren was der Threadersteller für ein Kabel genommen hat


----------



## Bagster (4. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd jetzt mal gerne interessieren was der Threadersteller für ein Kabel genommen hat



Das bei MediMax von Hama 1080p+ für 60 EUR............

Aber mal im ernst........ Habe den Barcode gescant und im Inet ab 9 EUR........seit dem ist der Laden für mich gestorben!!!! FRECHHEIT!!!!!!!

PS: Habe mir eins bei ebay gekauft 1080p+, weil ich ohne Downsampling am PC schon ne native von 1920x1200 hab und keine Quali-Einsbußen erleben wollte und bin TOP-Zufrieden!!


----------



## jimbo24 (4. April 2011)

Für die Zukunft evtl. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe.

allcomnet.de - HDMI Kabel Typ A St./St.


----------



## motsch_ (5. April 2011)

HDMI Kabel sind fast alle gleich! Geh einfach in den Elektro Shop und kauf dir dort einen!


----------

